

When Is a Software Bug Not a Software Bug - gb056
http://garethbrading.com/2015/06/03/when-is-a-software-bug-not-a-software-bug/

======
gb056
Trying my hand at this blogging thing stating with an annoying bug I've been
wrestling with recently.

The layout of the page is still being worked on hence the horrible links at
the bottom and the lack of post title

